# vacationing in the UK September '15, where to ride



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

Talking about lift assist or shuttled DH trails. So, I want check two or three parks while the family does their site seeing stuff. Looking for a name, brief description of the trails like groomed berms/jumps or super gnar tech rocky or whatever. I'll check out the trails page on this site as well provided I have a name. Also, I'll need to rent a sled, bringing my own gear though, so need parks with rentals.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Can you make it to Scotland? There should be good trail centers and world class DH tracks there.

Browse this:
http://www.trailscotland.co.uk


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

Bikepark Wales, Afan, Coed-y-Brenin - see Mountain Biking - Mountain Bike Holidays, Advice & News at MBWales.com - MBWales

If you had a bike Brecon is a wonderful area....


----------

